# Mini Bonsai - Sekibokka



## Antoni (12 Dec 2010)

Dear friends,

I just wanted to share with you my new aqcquisition - a friend of mine, brought me from Japan a really nano Bonsai, which accordingly to the label is called Sekibokka /Sekibokka /çŸ³æœ¨èŠ±ã¨ã¯/in translation means "The stone tree and flower". / which from the scantily information I have manage to find, mainly in Japaneese   is appearing that Sekibokka is a a new style. 

Here some pictures of it:



 







I have recieved also a small "manual" for the litle gem, which gives me some directions for watering, lighting, fertz and etc. but Im curiuos what species of tree is that?

I have asked on some of the bonsai forums, but nobody seems to know...  

I have also sent an email to the producer, but have not heared from them back. Probably do not speak English.

Any way it is a very nice litle tree and I will try shaping it a bit, maybe next spring. 

Regards

Antoni


----------



## stevec (14 Dec 2010)

could be a japonica quince???????????  of somesort


----------



## Antoni (14 Dec 2010)

Hi Steve,
this was one of my assumptions and another guy on a bonsai forum suggest it, but comparing macro shots, I have seen a lot of different leaves varieties. On this picture of Chaenomeles japonica it looks similar:




Im quite confused a


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Dec 2010)

This looks great Antoni, is it moss around the base?


----------



## stevec (14 Dec 2010)

there are hundreds of different varieties and crosses but they produce fruits with stones in spring, if its still alive next year  you might be able to narrow it down


----------



## Antoni (14 Dec 2010)

Thanks Mark, yes it is moss arround the base.

I hope it will make it until next year, Steve  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Dec 2010)

i posted it to my mate who runs green dragon bonsai and he reckons its Fukien tea - Carmona Macrophylla


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Dec 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Fukien tea



*sniggers*


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Dec 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad lad


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Dec 2010)

I love the little clay pot it's in.  Very Wabi-sabi


----------



## dw1305 (15 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
Definitely could be_ C. japonica_, but I think it might be _Pyracantha_, which is spiny like _Chaenomeles_, and a closely related member of the Rosaceae. Both_ Pyracantha_ and_ Chaenomeles_ are fairly easy as cuttings.

_Pyracantha_:





I've thought of a couple more evergreen garden shrubs that are relatively easy cuttings and might do, they are the  common variegated _ Euonymus fortunei_, Hedging Lonicera, _(Lonicera nitida)_ and Box (_Buxus sempervirens_). 

Another thought was _Azara serrata_ (below), which is an easy cutting and has attractively light green "2-ranked" leaves and brown bark. This is a very easy cutting.





cheers Darrel


----------



## Antoni (15 Dec 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> i posted it to my mate who runs green dragon bonsai and he reckons its Fukien tea - Carmona Macrophylla



Thanks stuwarrall, the leaves look similar, but the bark seems to be different and mine has spines.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I love the little clay pot it's in.  Very Wabi-sabi



Yes it is amazing, such a shame, we can not get this kind of pots over here   



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Definitely could be_ C. japonica_, but I think it might be _Pyracantha_, which is spiny like _Chaenomeles_, and a closely related member of the Rosaceae. Both_ Pyracantha_ and_ Chaenomeles_ are fairly easy as cuttings.
> 
> _Pyracantha_:
> ...



Thanks Darrel! well the Pyracantha looks similar, there is a similar rosette with few leaves coming out, but a difference I have noticed is that on mine the tips of the older leaves are splitting in two, a bit like a heart shaped, which is not typical for the Pyracantha/from pictures I have seen so far   /

The leaves of the Azara serrata looks different as shape. They are a bit like spear shaped, while Sekibokkas' ones are heart shaped. 

I have passed our suggestions and the pictures of the Sekibokka to friend of mine, who is a botanist. Hope he can help us out too  

The manufacturer has not answered my email, probably they do not speak English at all


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (15 Dec 2010)

i thought mini bonsai were called mame?

sekibokka must be something new...


----------



## Antoni (15 Dec 2010)

Yes, 

from the scantily information available, it seems that this is a new style. Look the beggining of the thread.

Regards


----------



## dw1305 (16 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
No _Azara serrata_ isn't thorny either, it was a suggestion of a plant that is an easy cutting and might be suitable as a bonsai. If the tip of the leaf on your plant looks like a shallow heart or an "m", then it is almost certainly_ Pyracantha _, as a lot of the leaves do this.

I'd never heard of _Carmona microphylla_ before, just looked it up, it is interesting straight away botanically as it is a woody member of the Boraginaceae (Forget-me-not Family) and I can't think of any others. Looks like it might be a good house plant as well. I think it's proper latin name is _Ehretia microphylla_, and that would be a name I have heard of.

Looks like it will grow either from seed or a soft cutting, and If I was going to try a bonsai it  would probably be the one.

cheers Darrel


----------

